# what do you think? does he have potential?



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

:! hey guys just checking in, i went out sunday and but some corn out, and reset the field cam. just tring to get a feel for whats in the area, wanted to see if my 8pt. has droped yet (witch it hasn't) and to maybe catch a glimps of what i have to look forward to. i left the cam., out for 3days. wensday night afterwork i went out to check it and the battiers went dead!!!!! but not before it took 540!!!!!!! pictures. i got some good ones, i'll post them let me know what you guys think. the first 4 pic's is the one i'm intrested in.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

its not everyday that you get a picture of a deer bedded down


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks for all the feedback. hope i didnt put anyone out by asking.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Man, I haven't seen a set of antlers around here for quite some time.

The deer in the top pics looks young to me, but I am by far no expert.

You do have some big does in the pics. Looks like freezer meat should be easy to come by this Fall.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's probably a 2 or 3 year old buck he has in the first photos, but he's terribly thin after a not so terrible winter. Ya never know...


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey guys thanks for the input! i went out a week after those pictures where taken and only got a few maybe 20 over the course of 7 days. the 8pt. still has not dropped and the other prospect has grown about an inch or so. ill post the pic's i have, i'm heading out wensday evening to check things out. maybe ill get lucky and hes dropped close to the cam so there easy to find!! crossen my fingers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, so you're saying that picture of the 8 point with a rack is current?! That's crazy!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Wow, so you're saying that picture of the 8 point with a rack is current?! That's crazy!


YES that picture is recent! about 10 days old, im going to check things out tomorrow hopfully he has dropped by now! he is cutting into his growing time! i just hope he's not injured and/or ill in anyway! i will post thursday with new pictures.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a buck at the mineral lick yesterday that had some sizable velvet nubs growing back. I will bet there is some sort of injury if he hasn't dropped yet. 

lg_mouth


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

there is only one other possiblity, it could be an antlered doe! they say 1 in 10000 doe grow antlers. the only thing wrong with that is if it is a doe the antlers would be still in velvet. so im at a lose.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

slick81702 said:


> there is only one other possiblity, it could be an antlered doe! they say 1 in 10000 doe grow antlers. the only thing wrong with that is if it is a doe the antlers would be still in velvet. so im at a lose.


Or possibly a cryptorchid buck (A deer whose testes haven't descended) I doubt it but it could be. from what I have read they usually don't shed their velvet, But in general cryptorchidism results in a total upset of the antler and breeding cycles and some have been found without velvet with lots of extra points etc. They are also the deer that grow crazy lookng racks because they don't shed their antlers every year.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

well guys i went out last night to take a look around. i didnt even make it to the cam. to know he has yet to drop. as i was walking into the woods i saw movement close to the corn field, i paused and took out my looking glasses and there he was standing tall staring right back at me! he was with the other buck i have pictures of and another what looked to be a button buck. (very small deer). i finally got to the camera and i had only 34 pics, in 10 days! but there was a good one of him but i didnt transfer it to the computer cuz the batteries were dead on the cam. im going back out sunday.


----------

